# removal firm Glasgow to algarve



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

hello good people of the forum, ive not been on too much lately as things have been getting organised, however we have decided that next sept/oct will be the time we move full time from Glasgow to Algarve, to that end can anyone advise of any removal firms i can contact to get a price to move our belongings, there are 4 of us with not quite a full house removal but enough that i cant hire a 3.5 ton van and drive it myself 

many thanks in anticipation
kirk


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi
In August we moved from Linlithgow to the Alentejo (about 1 hour drive north of the Algarve)
I used AlgraveRemovals and would happily recommend them ( check out my earlier post)

For a ball park cost you should count on about £132 per cubic metre (inc vat) - assuming a vanilla move (ie standard furniture with you packing the small stuff into cardboard boxes - they will wrap the big stuff with blankets, card and cling film)

The lessons I learned were:

1. I hugely under estimated the volume to be moved - I thought 30m3 but actually ended up with 56m3. Fortunately Algarve Removals purposely came with 2 Luton sized vans (their experience is that everyone under estimates!) so everything got taken.

We have a 4 bed bungalow and didn’t even move all our stuff as we needed to keep it part furnished to help with selling process

2. I hugely under estimated the effort involved in packing and unpacking- we had a team of 4 each end working like dogs for an entire day - keep that in mind if you diy! The guys were great and nothing was too much bother. 

3. Our coordination worked perfectly - we completed the legal stuff at 11:30 am on Thursday and our stuff arrived as planned at 10:00am the next day - the stuff had been collected from Scotland a week earlier - if you are moving yourself keep the coordination piece in mind. It’s pants if you are in a house with no stuff ... it might seem like an adventure, but the novelty will wear off very quickly- seriously it’s no fun with no stuff!

4. We had only one thing broken (an Ikea bed frame which wasnt really that robust in the first place ) - if you move yourself it’s even more likely stuff will get broken (due to inexperience) AlgarveRemovals had their joiner fix the bed good as new within 5 days - no charge of course.

5. Payment and communications were great - you don’t pay anything until the van(s) is/are loaded, and you can pay by credit card - we were kept fully updated on the progress.

All in all, It was a totally positive experience for us 
Come back to me if you want any more info weebobsgrampa (shouldn’t that be weeboab?)
Cheers
Russ


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh..l I should add that moving to Portugal is simply the best thing I have ever done.
If you have any doubts... don’t worry you are doing the right thing!

Today was significant for me in that I got my 5 year residency secured.

So NerNer Brexit - I so do not miss the cold, the rain, the traffic, the stupid politics - swapping that for sunny alentejo mornings, smiley friendly happy people, unspoiled coast and countryside and great food and wine... it is a no brainer.

Best of luck with your move


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

thanks very much for the detailed reply, i will get a quote, and appreciate the advice re underestimating 
we are moving in september and plan to start a list of things going in the new year, will do them as m3 units and see what we get as a total.
we wont have any issues with the move, our eldest lives there and we have had our own place there for the past 5 yrs and visit all the time, but its now time to retire


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Try [email protected]. They quoted me £722 for 5 cubic meters and 300kg max to move from Porto to Cirencester.
The first quote from man with a van was £2250 that dropped to £1025 over 3 days.


----------

